

Steve Jobs on Gaming: It's the future of Learning [video] - kristianp
http://www.cultofmac.com/136734/steve-jobs-on-gaming-its-the-future-of-learning-video/

======
siglesias
As a student of physics, economics, and business I must say, sadly, that such
"simulated learning environments" have by and large failed to materialize in
higher ed. I suspect that savvy textbook publishers (Inkling?) will begin to
offer these kinds of things in the next generation of electronic learning
materials. There's really no excuse at this point.

~~~
corpus
Duolingo is a step in the right direction it seems (though language learning
is not "higher ed", it can be used by adults).

------
vilda
“Bicycle for the mind” analogy is actually quite old. Steve mentioned it circa
1980 after he acquired the development of the first Macintosh.

He also mentioned it again in an interview for Entrepreneurs while starting
NeXT and later in the introduction of NeXTStep.

------
wedesoft
The actual content starts here:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6kalMB8jDnY&t=1m10s](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6kalMB8jDnY&t=1m10s)

